# 1965 GTO top stuck half way open



## skibumajg (7 mo ago)

So I was opening the top on my mother in law's 1965 GTO yesterday and it stopped in the worst possible position. Is there a way to safely fully open or close the top manually? It seemed to be working just fine and then nothing. There don't appear to be leaks in the hydraulic lines and the pump doesn't run when I use the switch. Any ideas would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im sure vert guys will chime in with more expert advice, but in the mean time, if you relieve the line pressure, it'll allow you to close it, I presume. That is how hydraulics work.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

that will make a total mess good idea tho

if it were me.....
fairly sure the 64 65 had a curcuit breaker on the firewall by the master cylinder by the hinge
it has 2 studs with nuts ,,,, make sure you have power to both sides,,,,
then

pop the trunk ,,, you need to get to the pump behind the seat on the floor .....
you need 2 people ....
first I would tap the pump with a rubber mallet a couple times and see if it wakes up
while some one moves the switch DO NOT HOLD the switch on just pulse it as you tap

if nothing..
we need to see if there is power getting to the purple and grey wires
the pump runs one direction for up and backwards for down
purple one way gray the other,,,, check and make sure the short ground wire has a clean
mating surface,,, 
any power to the gray or purple when the switch is bumped ?

Scott


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

also might tap the circut breaker or solenoid under the hood and check connections there, same color wires as above.
if nothing electrical works you can bleed the system but make sure you have a good sized container to catch the fluid for less mess.
let us know


----------

